# قيادة السعوديات للسيارة بعد شهرين



## تاجر سعودي (24 أبريل 2010)

*الحياد - محمد االقحطاني : ذكرت أنباء خاصة في السعودية ان قرار السماح للمرأة بقيادة السيارة اقترب واصبح على الورق وينتظر ان يخرج للشوارع والطرقات بعد شهرين تقريبًا.

أصحاب هذه الأنباء وهم أنفسهم من المطالبين بهذا الأمر, قالوا بأن ذلك ليس من قبيل المطالبة فحسب, بل استقراء لدهاليز صنع القرار مستندين أيضًا إلى شواهد متعددة كان من أهمها حديث الوزير السعودي العريق الامير سعود الفيصل عندما سألته الكاتبة والمعلقة في صحيفة "نيويورك تايمز"، مورين دوود، التي قضت 10 أيام في السعودية عن مشاعر الترقب لدى النساء من ناحية السماح لهن بقيادة السيارات، ردّ عليها مبتسمًا "آمل ذلك"، ومضيفًا "في الزيارة القادمة أحضري معك رخصة قيادة دولية".

وليس ذلك ببعيد أيضًا عن تصريح مقتضب لمدير عام المرور السعودي اللواء سيمان العجلان لجريدة عكاظ السعودية قبل أقل من شهر قال فيه بأن لا شيء يمنع من توظيف النساء في المرور وفتح أقسام نسائية.

وأضاف العجلان أيضًا بأن إدارة المرور وجهت بفتح أقسام نسائية في جميع المناطق, وعلى الرغم من أن تصريح مدير المرور وهو الأول من نوعه, إلا أن بعضهم حمله على وجه آخر وهو لتخليص إجراءات نسبة كبيرة من النساء اللاتي يملكن سيارات في السعودية.

ووفق آخر دراسة صدرت في العام 2004 فإن 47 في المائة من السعوديات يملكن سيارات ولكنهن لا يستطعن قيادتها, حيث غالبًا ما يقودها السائق أو الابن الذي لم يدخل سوق العمل بعد.

والحديث عن قيادة المرأة السعودية للسيارة على الرغم من أنه ليس "محرمًا" بالنسبة إلى القادة السياسيين الذين صرحوا في أكثر من مناسبة بأن هذا شأن اجتماعي خالص, إلا أن ذلك لم يمنع تلميحات بتأييده, وبقي العائق الأهم حتى الآن بحسب مراقبين يكمن في التجهيزات الأساسية لقرار مهم مثل هذا, حيث أن السعودية في غالب جوانبها ومن ضمنها المرور تتكون من موظفين وقياديين رجال بنسبة تكاد تكون كاملة, يأتي ذلك وسط مجتمع يميل للمحافظة الشديدة وخصوصاً في أموره الظاهرية.

ورغم أن السعوديين ابتكروا وحاولوا الوصول للكثير من البدائل انتظارًا للقرار, إلا أن ذلك لم يخفف حدة المطالبة التي لا تكاد أن تنقطع في الصحف والمنتديات السعودية, ذلك يأتي بعد أن قبل مجلس الشورى دراسة تتعلق بتسيير حافلات نسائية في شوارع المدن الكبرى ووعد بطرحها للنقاش ومن ثم الموافقة على المشروع أم لا, إلا أن هذا الأمر على الرغم من أن بعضهم رأى فيه تسهيلاً للكثير من النساء العاملات خصوصًاـ حظي بردة فعل عنيفة من المطالبين بقيادة النساء للسيارة, حيث قالوا بأن ذلك لا يمثل سوى التفاف على الحق الأساسي والمطلب المشروع كما هي الحال في كل مكان في العالم


المصدر​


http://www.alhiad.net/news.php?action=show&id=13582








. ​*​


----------



## tjarksa (24 أبريل 2010)

*رد: قيادة السعوديات للسيارة بعد شهرين*

يالله لاتشرة علينا ياحي ياقيوم . 


يعني معزمين الربع


----------



## لوليتاالدلوعه (24 أبريل 2010)

*رد: قيادة السعوديات للسيارة بعد شهرين*

آستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه ..}


----------



## قصيمية دلع (24 أبريل 2010)

*رد: قيادة السعوديات للسيارة بعد شهرين*

؟؟؟؟ وش وش وش يعني الحريم بيسوقن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عز الله ضعنا ياليتة مايطبق هالقرار


----------



## عاشقة مستحيل (19 مايو 2010)

*رد: قيادة السعوديات للسيارة بعد شهرين*

ستغفرالله توب ليه


----------



## تاجرة متميزة (21 مايو 2010)

*رد: قيادة السعوديات للسيارة بعد شهرين*

استغفر الله ...........


----------



## امبروزيا (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: قيادة السعوديات للسيارة بعد شهرين*

آستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه ..}


----------



## بسمـــــه (17 يوليو 2010)

*رد: قيادة السعوديات للسيارة بعد شهرين*

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


الله يستر من عواقبها






يعطيكـ العافيه


----------



## أم عايد (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: قيادة السعوديات للسيارة بعد شهرين*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## أبومشعل999 (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: قيادة السعوديات للسيارة بعد شهرين*

حنا بشبابنا والسواقين والعمال مزحومين ،،بيخلون الحريم بعد يسوقو الله يعين


----------



## لك وله (13 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: قيادة السعوديات للسيارة بعد شهرين*

آستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه


----------



## ابوسلمان (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: قيادة السعوديات للسيارة بعد شهرين*

الله لاتبلانا يارب


----------



## جنان الخلد (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: قيادة السعوديات للسيارة بعد شهرين*

وش بيصير الرياض الي ساقو الحريم 

الله يعينا بسسسسسسس


----------



## القمة للأستثمار (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: قيادة السعوديات للسيارة بعد شهرين*

اتمنى ذالك 
لانه يمنع كثيراً من التحرشات والكوارث من قبل العماله الوافدة التي دمرت البلد من اولها إلى
اخرها 

اتمنى تطبيق هذا النظام في القريب العاجل


----------



## الوافي (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: قيادة السعوديات للسيارة بعد شهرين*

عز الله رحنا فيها خربت السعوديه لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله سوف يكثر الفساد والعياذ بالله الله يستر من بناتتي يطالبوني بسيارات اشتريها لهم ههههههههههههه


----------

